# Did you pass or fail the exam???



## JoeysVee (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey guys lets see what the pass/fail rate is of everyone on this forum. Over time we should be able to tell if the pass/fail rate is different here as compared to the general public. Vote pass or fail then post the following...

State/Discipline/Exam Date/Pass-Fail/First, Second, Third, etc time taking the exam.

The information we get from this poll could provide some very useful statistics. LETS NOT GET INTO A DISCUSSION HERE...if you dont mind just post your stats in the format above, ie... SC/ME/April 06/1ST.

Thanks for your participation!

:thumbsup:


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 16, 2006)

Ohio/CE/April 06/4th time (1st time actually studying for it)


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 16, 2006)

FL/CE - GE/April 06/1st time/passed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 16, 2006)

Who is gonna jump up and post: I flunked it!

I think the results of the poll will be skewed.


----------



## scottiesei (Jun 16, 2006)

> Who is gonna jump up and post: I flunked it!
> I think the results of the poll will be skewed.


There you go!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm glad to see you're still around scottie.


----------



## jcox123 (Jun 16, 2006)

Ohio/ME/April 06/1st Time


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 16, 2006)

FL/CE - WR/April 06/3rd time/passed


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 17, 2006)

Failed. WV / CE / WR / PE


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 17, 2006)

Passed

Louisiana

Mechanical / Machine Design

April, '06

First time testing


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 17, 2006)

Passed. Missouri / ME / HVAC / April 06 / 1st try - studied my butt off for 8 months straight (took a week off for Christmas)


----------



## STLCARDS (Jun 17, 2006)

Passed: Missouri, EE, Power

I started studying in early February and took a review class.

I averaged about 10-15 hours a week studying with the review class being 4 of those hours.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 17, 2006)

FL/CE - WR/April 06/1st time/passed/first one on the board to open the passing letter.


----------



## Farmboy (Jun 18, 2006)

WA/ME-Machine Design/April 06/Passed


----------



## nathanc (Jun 19, 2006)

Passed,

ME- Thermal/Fluids,

First time PE test taker.

I've been off and on for about a year studying. When

I got clearance to take the exam, I studied about 10 hrs/ week

starting in February.

I also took the pazzing zone which I have graded below for

all who might consider taking it in the future.

"the other board"'s passing zone:

Getting yourself started : A

motivation to form study plan: A

getting questions answered clearly: C

value of service for money spent: B-

(note-the first two you can do on your own if you have an ounce

of self-motivation)


----------



## EL Nica PE (Jun 19, 2006)

Failed. LA / CE / GEO / PE


----------



## civengPE (Jun 19, 2006)

Passed. TX / CE / TRAN / PE


----------



## Mike1144 (Jun 19, 2006)

Failed. TX / SE-1 2nd try

61 the first try, 66 the second.

"Almost there....."


----------



## Brimstone (Jun 19, 2006)

Passed.....

Mississippi / CE / Geotech depth / 2nd time

(took CE Structural in October 2005 and failed)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 19, 2006)

The results are rolling in today!

This banner is gonna stretch from Boston - LA if we get a few more passers.

w00t!


----------



## Mike1144 (Jun 19, 2006)

> Passed.....
> Mississippi / CE / Geotech depth / 2nd time
> 
> (took CE Structural in October 2006 and failed)


Well I'd hope you be able to pass it, Mr. "I've got a time machine".


----------



## Brimstone (Jun 19, 2006)

> > Passed.....
> > Mississippi / CE / Geotech depth / 2nd time
> >
> > (took CE Structural in October 2006 and failed)
> ...


----------



## meers (Jun 19, 2006)

Passed. TX/CE/WR/1st time


----------



## leogeo (Jun 19, 2006)

passed/civil/geotech/to many/Tx B)


----------



## SuperAlpha (Jun 19, 2006)

PASS/TX/EE/EC/1st time


----------



## VTskier (Jun 19, 2006)

Pass/VT/Elec - Power/1st time never took the EIT/FE, went in on 16+ yrs experience, graduated 1982


----------



## Tex (Jun 19, 2006)

Passed/TX/ME/1st Try!!!!

Congrats to all those that passed!!!

:read:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 19, 2006)

Pass!!!!!

Vermont / Full Envl Exam

I did the 3+ yearsjob experience plus a Master's route


----------



## Hill William (Jun 19, 2006)

Passed/WV/Transpo./1st time


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 20, 2006)

> .....never took the EIT/FE, went in on 16+ yrs experience, graduated 1982


Congrats!!!!!

Wish I could have skipped that FE here in MI! 

Will be pursuing EE/Controls in Oct.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 20, 2006)

You are doing it the sensible way. I've heard of real crazies that have taken the PE and FE on consecutive days.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 20, 2006)

There are 27 on the banner and only 25 who voted that they passed.

Everyone, get you votes in!!!!

Ed


----------



## cement (Jun 20, 2006)

there were a bunch in TX yesterday that did not post in the Pass thread :dsgt:

you would need to dig thru the different state links. i need to go work for a change. :blink:

has anyone heard from tmckeon, soon 2 b PE?


----------



## AK-PE? (Jun 20, 2006)

Alaska/Civil-WR/Apr 06/1st time - passed


----------



## txengr (Jun 20, 2006)

Passed!

TX/Trans/4th try


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 20, 2006)

all WR passed... that looks like the way to go next time for those that did not take/failed this time... good luck!!


----------



## benbo (Jun 20, 2006)

I know I am not supposed to post this here, and you can ban me if you like, but I believe this poll is a bit skewed. Check out these California pass rates from last time

http://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/e_oct05stats.htm


----------



## googeman (Jun 20, 2006)

AR / PE / CE / WR - FAILED!


----------



## cement (Jun 21, 2006)

> I know I am not supposed to post this here, and you can ban me if you like, but I believe this poll is a bit skewed. Check out these California pass rates from last timehttp://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/e_oct05stats.htm


:banhim: :banhim: :banhim:


----------



## Adam (Jun 21, 2006)

I PASSED!

AL/CE/GEO/1st time


----------



## rdbse (Jun 21, 2006)

Add me to the banner!

AL/Structural-I/first timer


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats to the Alabama contingent!


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 21, 2006)

NC/Civil/Structural/2nd Time


----------



## traffic (Jun 22, 2006)

Failed first try :suicide: guess I'll sit thru the misery in october


----------



## kahuna64 (Jun 22, 2006)

Passed/CE/Enviro/4-06/2nd time (took Environmental PE first time)


----------



## annarose (Jun 22, 2006)

NC/Civil/Geo/1st try


----------



## gknevada (Jun 22, 2006)

Nevada/ 2nd time / Civil Transportation

I PASSED!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey annarose and gknevada - you gotta post if you passed or failed as well, so you can be added to the banner if warranted.


----------



## Kipper (Jun 22, 2006)

Passed the OK/EE - Power, 1st time.

Please banner me.

Thanks


----------



## Nevadabob (Jun 22, 2006)

NevadaBob, Mechanical/thermal-fluids, first try.

Nevada (if it wasn't obvious) Can you add this to the scroller?


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 22, 2006)

SC/ME/April 06/Failed/1st


----------



## Seajay (Jun 22, 2006)

Passed DE CE/Geo 1st time!


----------



## gail22 (Jun 22, 2006)

Passed Finally:

NV/Mechanical (HVAC)/3rd time


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 23, 2006)

Joey,

I know you said you would fail, but I'm sorry to hear it. I think I lot of people on this board were pullin for you. Get the books back out, be diligent and persistent, and kick a$$ in October!


----------



## SCPE (Jun 23, 2006)

CE/WR/SC/first time

Passed


----------



## csanped411 (Jun 23, 2006)

SC PE - Electrical Power 1st time!


----------



## wutiger (Jun 23, 2006)

Passed...........SE1...SC.....2nd try


----------



## wpowell (Jun 23, 2006)

PASSED!

SC / Civil / Water Resources / 1st Time


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 23, 2006)

Hopefully when its all done, we will have at least 172 votes here since we have that many members now.

Maybe guests can vote too (not sure), so we could get a lot more.

Ed


----------



## hail2pitt98 (Jun 23, 2006)

Passed/Civil/WR 1st attempt/PA :drunk:


----------



## pitlover (Jun 23, 2006)

I passed!!!!!!!!!!!! Add me to that banner!!!!

CE/GA/TR/3rd time lucky


----------



## jgtkd (Jun 23, 2006)

Passed/STRI/First time/Wisconsin


----------



## knelli (Jun 23, 2006)

Passed/CE-Structural/First Time/Wisconsin


----------



## fuzzygreen (Jun 23, 2006)

passed! ce-wr/april 06/first time


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 23, 2006)

Congrats all!!!!!!!! I'm updating z banner now.


----------



## cement (Jun 23, 2006)

> Who is gonna jump up and post: I flunked it!
> I think the results of the poll will be skewed.


I think the higher pass rates in the poll reflect the higher intellegence of the users of this board :claps: :read:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 23, 2006)

> Who is gonna jump up and post: I flunked it!
> I think the results of the poll will be skewed.


I DID!!!!!!!! :blink:


----------



## cement (Jun 24, 2006)

> > Who is gonna jump up and post: I flunked it!
> > I think the results of the poll will be skewed.
> 
> 
> I DID!!!!!!!! :blink:


did I mention honesty? :bow:


----------



## Serene-PE (Jun 24, 2006)

PASSED PE/Electrical/Power/2nd attempt/PA :beerchug

Good luck to all the rest of you out there still waiting. Also, if at first you don't succeed...you know the rest!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 24, 2006)

Well, are you going to be Obsessed-PE now? or what?


----------



## Serene-PE (Jun 24, 2006)

I guess I will have to change my name to Serene-PE in lieu of Obsessed-EIT. I was only obsessed about getting the results. Now I feel like the pressure is off and I can relax....

:watch:

By the way, how do you change your member name? I looked on the controls and could not figure out how to do it.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 24, 2006)

If you want to change it, you have to tell either myself or RoadGuy what you want it to be.

We are the only ones to change it.


----------



## benbo (Jun 26, 2006)

I know people that did not pass are extremely bummed, mainly because they have to study and go through this whole miserable process again. However, nobody should compound their misery by thinking that the extremely high pass rate in this poll is anything like reality. Check out these beautiful overall pass rates in Cali:

http://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/e_oct05stats.htm

Granted, first time takers are slightly higher than this, but nowhere near the astronomical 85% on this poll.

This is a very hard exam to pass, and failing it may mean that you just missed it by one point or so. That could be the difference of a lucky (or unlucky) guess. Just being able to take the exam and passing an EIT puts a person in elite company in my opinion. Of course, none of this means it isn't a pain in the butt to retake it. But "how sweet it is" when you finally pass.


----------



## voodoo032 (Jun 26, 2006)

pass, ce, wr, WI, 1st time.


----------



## scif1037 (Jun 26, 2006)

Failed/GA/CE - Water resources/first time


----------



## Rhino (Jun 26, 2006)

> Hey guys lets see what the pass/fail rate is of everyone on this forum. Over time we should be able to tell if the pass/fail rate is different here as compared to the general public. Vote pass or fail then post the following...
> State/Discipline/Exam Date/Pass-Fail/First, Second, Third, etc time taking the exam.
> 
> The information we get from this poll could provide some very useful statistics. LETS NOT GET INTO A DISCUSSION HERE...if you dont mind just post your stats in the format above, ie... SC/ME/April 06/1ST.
> ...


Passed

FL/CE-Tran/April 06/2nd time


----------



## jtn2diving (Jun 27, 2006)

VA/CE WR/Passed/first


----------



## engnrkitty (Jun 27, 2006)

Passed**engnrkitty* HVAC/Virginia/first time


----------



## babu77 (Jun 27, 2006)

VA/CE GEO/ PASSED / 1st time


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 27, 2006)

congrats both!!!!!!!


----------



## VaEngineer (Jun 28, 2006)

Passed/VA/WR/2nd Attempt


----------



## conradbl (Jun 28, 2006)

Passed-Illinois-Water Resources-1st time


----------



## uconngal (Jun 28, 2006)

Passed!! Add me to the banner!!!! 

VA/Civil-Transportation/April 06


----------



## Brad_WI (Jun 28, 2006)

Wisconsin, Mechanical Machine Design, passed on the fist try.

My wife was more excited than me, I was just relieved to not have to do it again.


----------



## jrsc (Jun 28, 2006)

WI/CE/WR/1ST/FAIL :brick:


----------



## Twee (Jun 28, 2006)

IL / Chemical / 1st / PASS

according to the website. No official letter yet but I have a #.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 28, 2006)

:bow: Congrats to all you new PEs!

Our numbers are swelling daily!!

:???:


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 28, 2006)

LOL, you said "Swelling Daily"


----------



## StallsPEinMD (Jun 29, 2006)

Maryland/4th time, I passed (had to wait 2 years between 3rd &amp; 4th attemp) Md State law/ CIV-WR YIPPPEEEE!!! :lol:


----------



## Bertny (Jul 1, 2006)

NY/Civil-Structural/April 06/Pass/First time :beerchug


----------



## mak (Jul 2, 2006)

NY / EE (ECC) / April 06 / Pass / 1st time

... also ...

NY / FE / April 06 / Pass / 1st time


----------



## singlespeed (Jul 2, 2006)

I've heard about you wild and crazy types! B)

Congrats :thumbsup: Twice!


----------



## DFMIL (Jul 2, 2006)

IL/Civil-Structural/April 06/1ST/Pass


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2006)

> NY / EE (ECC) / April 06 / Pass / 1st time
> ... also ...
> 
> NY / FE / April 06 / Pass / 1st time


That's just amazing mak. :bow:

Congratulations!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2006)

> IL/Civil-Structural/April 06/1ST/Pass


Nice job! I heard the structural was a real bitch this time.

:woot:


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 3, 2006)

How does that work?

to take the PE, then the FE the day after? I just get it.

Wouldn't/Don't you need to pass the FE before being allowed to sit for the PE? or am I missing something.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2006)

That's always what I thought, but I've heard of people doing the doubleheader.

When I filled out my PE application, one of the things I had to do was include my EIT certificate number, and get that state board to verify my certification to my PE state. :hung:


----------



## cement (Jul 3, 2006)

CO/CE-Trans/pass 1st time in new format, 3rd overall

(they didnt have trans when I took it last)


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 3, 2006)

congrats cement!!! Now you can celebrate the holiday in style!

:beerchug


----------



## stevedsr (Jul 4, 2006)

Passed! GA/CE/GEO


----------



## jciowa (Jul 5, 2006)

Passed! IA/ PE/ WR


----------



## Timmy! (Jul 7, 2006)

Passed, Arizona/EE Power/3rd attempt (1st attempt since exam format change in 2002).

Put the old man's name up in banner lights, please. I was waiting to make certain I didn't receive a letter from ELSES stating that they erred, and instead of passing I flunked.

That actually happened to a guy about 8 years ago in Ohio. Boy, was he ever a pissed-off cowboy!


----------



## OR_CE (Jul 11, 2006)

:woot:

I passed in Oregon, CE/Trans/1st time. Unofficial for now but the letters should go out today or tomarrow.

:beerchug


----------



## PL_NJPE (Jul 28, 2006)

I passed the NJ PE exam

NJ/Mechanical/MD- first try


----------

